# Miyota movement in Bulova question



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Rotor only seems to wind clockwise, you can shake the watch to make the rotor go counter clock wise but it won't spin as freely. Was wondering if this is normal ? I had the exact same watch the other day and it did the same thing so I exchanged it for the same one and it appeared to be okay but now it's the same as the first one again. It seems to keep time and stay wound over night so I presume it's normal but would like to make sure. Not sure what movement caliber it is besides it saying it's a miyota


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Normal. Winds in one direction, freewheels in the other. 7750 and SW500 chronos too.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Normal. Winds in one direction, freewheels in the other. 7750 and SW500 chronos too.


But it free spins clockwise, it doesn't really want to move counter clockwise at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

James Larabie said:


> But it free spins clockwise, it doesn't really want to move counter clockwise at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which would indicate it is fully powered...more resistance against a fully powered ms barrel. If it doesn't move CCW at all, it may be time to service...a correctly serviced ms barrel should allow the bridle to slip at full power...so CCW movement will show greater resistance, but rotor will still move CCW.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

BenchGuy said:


> Which would indicate it is fully powered...more resistance against a fully powered ms barrel. If it doesn't move CCW at all, it may be time to service...a correctly serviced ms barrel should allow the bridle to slip at full power...so CCW movement will show greater resistance, but rotor will still move CCW.


Wow, I've had a few automatics and never new this! Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

We have some really good people out here, huh James? I've learned a ton, myself. Thanks, Yankee!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

which miyota movement was that? 9XXX or 82XX series?


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

82xx. The 90xx is 24 jewels.


----------

